# Smoking chicken breasts with bone in.



## selli (Oct 11, 2013)

I am going to be smoking some baby Back ribs tomorrow in my masterbuilt electric smoker and will be smoking at 225.  I want to add a couple of bone in chicken breasts for a friend who doesn't eat ribs.  Everything I read suggests smoking at a temp of 275 to avoid rubbery skin.  Any suggestions on how I could coordinate the smoking of the ribs and chicken breasts?  Can I cook the chicken at 225  and then grill in broiler or regular BBQ after?  Any insight would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## redneck69 (Oct 11, 2013)

smoke the chicken to internal temp of 165 degrees....than toss on the grill, high heat and do a quick "hot sear" to crisp up the skin


----------



## selli (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks redneck for the reply.  Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## disco (Oct 11, 2013)

I actually only take my chicken to about 150 F internal temperature in the smoker and then put it over a medium flame on the grill to take it to an internal temperature of 165 F. I find it still crisps the skin but keeps the chicken moist.

Disco


----------



## selli (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  One additional question--smoking bone in chicken breasts at 225 should take about how long?  Any guesstimates would help.  Thanks


----------



## disco (Oct 11, 2013)

Selli said:


> Thanks for the replies. One additional question--smoking bone in chicken breasts at 225 should take about how long? Any guesstimates would help. Thanks


It depends on the size of the breasts.I did my last one in about an 45 minutes in the smoker and then on the grill for about 10 minutes but it wasn't a very large breast.

Disco


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 12, 2013)

Selli said:


> I am going to be smoking some baby Back ribs tomorrow in my masterbuilt electric smoker and will be smoking at 225. I want to add a couple of bone in chicken breasts for a friend who doesn't eat ribs. Everything I read suggests smoking at a temp of 275 to avoid rubbery skin. Any suggestions on how I could coordinate the smoking of the ribs and chicken breasts? Can I cook the chicken at 225 and then grill in broiler or regular BBQ after? Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks


Cook them both at 275°, the higher temperature won't effect the quality of the ribs. That way you don't have to juggle things around. Remember, it's BBQ, keep it simple.


----------

